
Ask HN: Does your dream note-keeping app use markdown or a WYSIWYG editor? - methochris
i&#x27;m working on a project and trying to get a sense as to what type of text entry people prefer in their note-keeping apps. thanks in advance!
======
pricetag
I’m assuming that you’re targeting a technical audience since you’re posting
here. I don’t want to sew any bias into the thread, but I’d be surprised if
most people didn’t say that they prefer markdown.

That being said, I’ve been using dropbox paper for note taking which supports
markdown and I’ve been loving it. The other tool I use for quick notes is
jrnl.sh

Good luck building the project! Definitely do a Show HN thread when it’s
finished.

------
p4bl0
Those are actually not incompatible, see for instance org-mode :).

------
PaulHoule
reStructuredText!

